

Ways to compete in Amazon’s shadow - bwertz
http://versiononeventures.com/4-ways-to-compete-in-amazons-shadow/

======
ljd
We have been seeing this kind of movement in our data.

People are switching out from being price takers to price setters by picking
their offering more carefully. Of course, it becomes more difficult when you
are a monopolistic competitor to optimize on price and that's why people use
our API. We offer them a dynamic pricing API that maximizes profit over time.

I think it's great seeing all the creative products people are starting to
sell on the internet. With companies like Shopify around, it's never been
easier to set up a store and sell "That One Thing" that you make that everyone
loves and have a large enough audience to make a profit from it.

~~~
bwertz
Launching quick tests on Shopify is probably the best strategy to get
immediate feed-back on products and their traction with a certain audience

